# Q's On my 1999 altima



## Marc936 (Feb 3, 2004)

this may sound stupid but some reason the power antenna on the car when i turn the engine off it doesnt go all the way down, about 1/4 of it still shows, anyone know how to fix it?


also opening the passenger door with the key, the passenger door lock seems to jam when i try to unlock it yet its fine when i lock it, is there any way i can allow it to open or is it faulty and i need to replace it?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

When the antenna is completly out, clean it with a towl with WD-40 on it. Usually that helps. Try WD-40 in the lock too.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

the same thing happened to my passenger door lock - a buddy of mine told me to get some graphite lube

haven't gotten around to it though

i need keyless entry anyway


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

As Ruben said cleaning the antenna is usually the first place to start but I don't recommend WD-40 because it attracts alot of dirt. I like to use a towel with isopropyl alcohol to clean the mast.

Also I like to use graphite in the lock cylinder but you can loosen it up with WD-40. Just my .02

Troy


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

as a matter of fact, i just went out and bought some graphite lube the other night for $2

worked like a charm


----------

